# 501 optical problem



## ryker (Aug 22, 2002)

I have the 501 hooked up with an optical cable to my H/K 210 and since the last upgrade to the 501 I have noticed that when changing channels I get a slight popping/thumping sound out of the subwoofer. Doesn't seem to happen on all channels but most of them. Tried different optical inputs on my receiver still does it. I don't have this problem with any other components. I have to say it is not loud but audible to me, wife didn't notice at all. Just wondering if anyone else has this problem?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

I saw something similar. Basically, it looks like the 501 actually STOPS optical output between channel changes (and when you pause also) -- as opposed to sending a no-sound/silence signal. So, this popping is likely caused by your receiver kicking back in after what it sees as a new source coming in.

On mine, I don't get a popping -- but my receiver takes about 3 seconds after an optical signal starts coming in to actually start outputting sound. So, if I pause and then un-pause, I get 3 seconds of video before the audio kicks on. This is so annoying that I've stopped using the optical out from Dish for now.

Basically, they need to output silence via the optical out when changing channels and pausing -- there should be a signal all the time basically when the unit is on -- regardless of what you are doing... Maybe they can work this into a software upgrade.

- John...


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

That being said -- can anyone tell me the best way to report such things and request a software fix? I mean, is it best to call technical support about my PVR501 and try to explain it? Or is there an email address for someone of a technical nature for such bugs/suggestions? What is the best way for me to get this info/request to someone that matters?

I'm guessing it might not be reported yet -- since I'm not sure a ton of people are using the optical out at this point.

Thanks.

- John...


----------



## ryker (Aug 22, 2002)

At least I know I'm not the only one with this problem. It makes me mad because one of the reasons I got the 501 was for the digital output and now I may go back to just using the analog outs. If you find out were to post these complaints let everyone know.


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jgoggan _
> *Imy receiver takes about 3 seconds after an optical signal starts coming in to actually start outputting sound. So, if I pause and then un-pause, I get 3 seconds of video before the audio kicks on. This is so annoying that I've stopped using the optical out from Dish for now.*


Don't you lose digital stereo, DD 5.1, etc. by doing this?


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

A stream is a stream....no stream, no sound.....regardless of 5.1 or just DD stereo/PCM.

If your receiver can't kick in quickly, time to go to RCA jacks for audio until they resolve the issue.

Sometimes you get the same blank at a point of extended silence in a movie.

Really annoying....


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Bill: Yes, by switching to the RCA jacks, I lose the digital stream and therefore I lose DD5.1 and such. To be honest, I haven't listened to anything in digital from the 501 yet though -- so no biggie at this point. It just bugs me that I can't leave it connected properly...

- John...


----------



## Bill Mullin (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jgoggan _
> *Bill: Yes, by switching to the RCA jacks, I lose the digital stream and therefore I lose DD5.1 and such. To be honest, I haven't listened to anything in digital from the 501 yet though -- so no biggie at this point. It just bugs me that I can't leave it connected properly.*


George Lucas has said that 50% of the entertainment value is sound, and I believe him. Of course George sells the THX trademark, so he may have overstated the percentage! 

If you haven't watched a movie from your PVR in Surround Sound or DD 5.1, you're missing a LOT as the sound is top notch! I'd rather live with the 3-second delay rather than lose my great sound. BTW - I actually don't have a problem with the 3-second delay, because after pausing a program, I press the back arrow (go 10-seconds back in the program) rather than simply unpause the program. This means some dialog is repeated, but I'd rather that then lose part of the plot.

- Bill


----------

